# 5 year old Golden Retriever looking for home in Alberta



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Saw this on Facebook:


https://www.facebook.com/hastingslakeanimalhospital/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

What a beautiful guy!!

I hope finds a good home!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww...so sad....but what a sweetheart....hoping she finds her forever home soon!!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww poor thing, I hope she gets scooped up soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, sounds like she may have a home soon as there is a lot of interest in her.


----------

